# Jackson JS22-7 Mod Thread



## Papa Logz (Apr 28, 2017)

Lately I've been really enjoying a JS22-7 that I bought from a friend, and I'm currently in the process of replacing all of the electronics, and soon the tuners and pickups. I've been a lurker on this forum for a while, but I joined in hopes of finding even more inspiration for my rig and this guitar in specific. What kind of mods have you guys done to your JS22's?


----------



## pastanator (Apr 29, 2017)

heres mine. nothing super fancy. just some blackouts and a couple of knobs from my old marshall valvestate 8100 thats currently not working, as well as a full fret level and graphtech nut


----------



## Alekke (Apr 30, 2017)

Mods that I did:
Swap the tuners with hipshot. 
Swap the bridge with chinese hipshot style 
Swap the pickups with Cepheus passive set
2 volume wiring with push/pull split coil on the bridge.
12-74 strung gauge tuned from Bb to F

Here's how it sounds:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGXtlT8Hto0&feature=youtu.be


----------

